# Roamer Watch - Id Help Please!



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well it's been a while since I managed to get my watch 'obsession' under some sort of control and since I've frequented these forums, but I'm hoping some more knowledgable members around here can help me out with some more information on a watch?

My Mum picked up a box of random watches at an auction today and knowing my interest in them asked me to have a look through. To be honest there was mostly crap in there (lots of cheap quartz) though there is a Swatch Irony and a Citizen quartz ladies watch, but the only watch that was a mechanical is a Roamer branded one. Not knowing anything about this brand, I googled it and found quite a range of prices that they seem to sell for, but not that much information to tell me much about it!

I'd be really grateful if any members who know about these watches could tell me anything to help me decide if it's just cheap tat or a steal? From a previous thread on here, I found out from Quoll the following background history:



quoll said:


> A quick potted history:
> 
> Founded in 1888 as Meyer, a cylinder escapement manufacturer, in Solothurn Switzerland. 1904 saw the start of production of MST (Meyer Studeli) lever escapemants and by 1940 the firm employed over 1000 people making mid-range watches from several locations in Solothurn, Switzerland. In 1952 the Name Roamer Watch Company was adopted and production grew to a peak in the mid-60s. From the mid 40s to the late 70s most watches were 100% in-house produced - including movements,cases, crystals, dials and bracelets. In the early 50s they consolidated all production to a single factory in Solothurn.
> 
> ...


Here are a few pics (click for full size)

  

I'm presuming from Quoll's history of the logo that this is an early 50s model? Up close the expanding bracelet looks like an aftermarket addition as it's not quite the same gold colour as the case. It seems to be in working order and has a lovely sound to it too. Not much info on the caseback though, which doesn't help in identifying it much! Although it's quite scratched up, I'm intrigued by the curved crystal too!

Thanks for any help!

Andy


----------



## brianciaran (Apr 4, 2009)

andy100 said:


> Well it's been a while since I managed to get my watch 'obsession' under some sort of control and since I've frequented these forums, but I'm hoping some more knowledgable members around here can help me out with some more information on a watch?
> 
> My Mum picked up a box of random watches at an auction today and knowing my interest in them asked me to have a look through. To be honest there was mostly crap in there (lots of cheap quartz) though there is a Swatch Irony and a Citizen quartz ladies watch, but the only watch that was a mechanical is a Roamer branded one. Not knowing anything about this brand, I googled it and found quite a range of prices that they seem to sell for, but not that much information to tell me much about it!
> 
> ...


No, it's certainly not cheap tat, it's a steal in my opinion..Roamer were a good brand of watch, their movements were made in house and considered better than average, it's not in the class of Rolex etc but they were regarded as WELL above average. I am currently having my Fathers 1954 Roamer Watch restored, it is going to cost approx Â£300 but well worth it, I'm getting the movement, case, dial all restored, My Mother bought the watch for my father in 1954 and they are married 55 years on 12th Sept., I wont have the watch for then but I will have it for my Fathers 80th Birthday, He wore the watch for 35 years and it never gave a bit of trouble....so there. Cherish it.Have a look on e bay uk for the brand and you'll see lots of examples for sale, they all fetch Â£40 to Â£150 for Gents 1950's better models. Cheers.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

brianciaran said:


> No, it's certainly not cheap tat, it's a steal in my opinion..Roamer were a good brand of watch, their movements were made in house and considered better than average, it's not in the class of Rolex etc but they were regarded as WELL above average. I am currently having my Fathers 1954 Roamer Watch restored, it is going to cost approx Â£300 but well worth it, I'm getting the movement, case, dial all restored, My Mother bought the watch for my father in 1954 and they are married 55 years on 12th Sept., I wont have the watch for then but I will have it for my Fathers 80th Birthday, He wore the watch for 35 years and it never gave a bit of trouble....so there. Cherish it.Have a look on e bay uk for the brand and you'll see lots of examples for sale, they all fetch Â£40 to Â£150 for Gents 1950's better models. Cheers.


Thanks for the reply Brian, that's helped a bit with the identification. Congratulations on your parents anniversary/Dad's birthday - that's a very sweet gesture for you to do and his wearing of a roamer really does prove the brands longevity!

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry to be a bit slow - haven't logged on in a while.

It is a handsome watch, but don't expect it to be worth a great deal. I agree that it is probably from the 50s - and could be a bit earlier. The style is certainly more 30s than 50s. Most had the 'RW' crown above the Roamer branding by the late 50s. The rectangular - I think it is termed 'tank' - case was popular before WW2. There are some aspects that make me think it could be newer - the gold plating and stainless steel back look more recent than that age period to me - but the sub-seconds points back to 50s or earlier. Sorry I can't be more specific. The bracelet is almost certainly a later addition.

If you can open it up and either post a pic of the movement or note the movement number I should be able to date it more accurately. The movement number is under the balance. It will be of the form MST XXX.

I agree with Brian's figures on the value - probably at the lower end of that range. But it's a nice watch, so I wouldn't be too concerned with just the value. If you want to keep it, an independant should be able to service it pretty cheaply and once serviced it will run reliably for years - I have had several that were excellent timekeepers. They are very good value as usable vintage pieces.

As for Brian's restoration, money value cannot be put on something like that. I can almost picture his face on his 80th! What a fantastic gift.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

quoll said:


> Sorry to be a bit slow - haven't logged on in a while.
> 
> It is a handsome watch, but don't expect it to be worth a great deal. I agree that it is probably from the 50s - and could be a bit earlier. The style is certainly more 30s than 50s. Most had the 'RW' crown above the Roamer branding by the late 50s. The rectangular - I think it is termed 'tank' - case was popular before WW2. There are some aspects that make me think it could be newer - the gold plating and stainless steel back look more recent than that age period to me - but the sub-seconds points back to 50s or earlier. Sorry I can't be more specific. The bracelet is almost certainly a later addition.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Quoll - went to try to open the back only to find that what I thought was the case back edge actually levered the whole movement and face out of the case (crystal still attached to the case)! :shocking:

I'm not sure what that means - is the case a later edition too or was this a common practice in old watches? I looked to see whether I could lever the caseback off but it looks like it curces up around the sides slightly and I've neither the tools or confidence to try to open it now (though I think too it might be sealed - it certainly looks a tight fit to prise it apart if it is seperate).

I'm completely confused by this watch now!


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Further to my last post, I've now managed to prise the case back off and taken a look inside. I found the following info on the movement (sorry, couldn't see the movement number and don't have the skills to start playing about with the movement) - "Roamer 15 jewel - Swiss Made".

Perhaps more interestingly, engraved on the inside of the caseback was the following info - "4239 254V E/H/T"

And on the outside of the caseback is perhaps a serial number? "6037"

Here's a few more pics:

  

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

The 'crystal comes out with the case back and movement' thing is Roamer quirk - most of them do it. They developed it on their round case watches into their "Brevette' (Patent) waterproof case in the 1950s.

That looks like an MST 2xx series, probably an MST 297. That would date it to around 1940. It could be an early 3xx series, which would date it to the late 40s/ early 50s. The movement number is in that shield/triangle shaped engraving under the balance, but I can't make it out in the photo.

In any event, a fine movement and one that definitely dates the watch to that period. It will be 100% in-house made - every component part was manufactured in their factory then. Their movements were of a very good standard.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

quoll said:


> The 'crystal comes out with the case back and movement' thing is Roamer quirk - most of them do it. They developed it on their round case watches into their "Brevette' (Patent) waterproof case in the 1950s.
> 
> That looks like an MST 2xx series, probably an MST 297. That would date it to around 1940. It could be an early 3xx series, which would date it to the late 40s/ early 50s. The movement number is in that shield/triangle shaped engraving under the balance, but I can't make it out in the photo.
> 
> In any event, a fine movement and one that definitely dates the watch to that period. It will be 100% in-house made - every component part was manufactured in their factory then. Their movements were of a very good standard.


Thanks for the time you've taken and all the help you've been Quoll! 

I had a look and really couldn't see very clearly what the movement number is, but think it might well be MST 297 (or maybe 397?).

Your knowledge has been very informative and without a doubt very interesting learning a bit of history. It's a shame that this style of watch really isn't up my street nor do I have the funds to get it cleaned up & restored, but I've certainly learnt something useful! 

Thanks again,

Andy


----------

